# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Pohvala Rodi na webu: Media positiva

## tatek

Evo ga: http://www.mediapositiva.hr/Default.aspx?sid=501

(tko su oni? Vidi http://mediapositiva.hr/Default.aspx...HomeMedia.ascx )

----------


## mamma san

:Love:

----------


## apricot

jako lijepo!

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## Romana

Super.  :Heart:

----------


## clio180

:Love:

----------


## Maja

:rastop:

----------


## kloklo

Rasop i raznjež i svašta nešto   :Heart:  

btw. jako mi se sviđa taj njihov projekt, baš po mom ukusu nepopravljivog optimista   :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

baš je to lijepo ovako pročitati iako nije da nismo to znali i ranije  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Heart:

----------


## pujica

cmolj   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

:Love:

----------

